# 1986 Nissan 300zx fuel and vacuum line advice



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a 1986 Nissan 300zx. I am gathering the necessary parts to replace the fpr and the fuel injectors. As I replace or repair parts under my hood I paint them to fit a color scheme I have going. I really want my vacuum lines and fuel lines to fit my paint scheme. I've hear of vacuum line made by Hose Techniques that seem pretty good. Has anyone used these hoses before and what size vacuum line fits my car. How much vacuum line will I need to replace all of them? As for the fuel line, are there any colored fuel lines on the market that are reliable and will work in my car? I've seen the blue transparent fuel lines. Are they any good?


----------



## VerdellMelo (Aug 10, 2013)

i dont have much idea regarding that it would be better if you go to desk support for the queries further on it


----------



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

The vacuum line I actually found. There are several companies out there who make aftermarket colored vacuum line. Hose Candy and Hose Technics is another. Hose Candy makes these quick disconnect fittings for vacuum lines that are really cool. As for the sizes one guy already did the work and posted all the sizes and diagrams he made. 

Radiator hose is a little tougher. Nobody makes aftermarket colored radiator hose. You just have to find some from another vehicle and tailor them to fit. Hose Candy does also make skins for radiator hoses that makes them look good too.


----------

